# Sub-contractor Requirements



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Do to an un-expected summer off; I had some time to ponder my future. While I am now currently employed, I am looking at several business endeavors. My plan is to be my own boss by the summer of 04. One the areas I'm looking at is snow plowing. If I work as a sub, what are contractors looking for in sub's?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

A truck and a pulse. 

I'm sure that the usual qualities anyone looks for in anyone for any kind of employment situation would be key:

reliability (equipment will show up, as well as you), experience (that you actually know what you're doing) etc.

They want someone who can do the job, and do it well.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

We require a general liability policy, commercial auto insurance, and a signed waiver of workers comp. We dont worry too much about experience, as long as you are as worried about your name and reputation as we are of ours, then we know the job will get done right. Speed is not an issue with us.

And regardless of what the Democrats think, character does matter.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Pineisland1,

Care to share your waiver for workmans comp. insurance??

Feel free to private message me to discuss further.

Thanks,

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

What are snowplowing contractors looking for.

1.) Availability
2.) Reliability
3.) Competance
4.) Quality maintained vehical

SatZ28 - What type of plowing were you interested in commercial or residential? What type of truck and plow do you have?

CGB


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

ChicagoSnow - If you are not successful in obtaining a waiver for workmans comp., I beilive I have a copy of a waiver somewere!

Also, I would like to talk to you about some buisness, if you would be so kind. EMail me [email protected]

Thanks CGB


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the replies! 

Snoworks-

Since I'm in the process of putting costs together, I do not have a plow yet. I will be selecting equipment in the next couple of months. A number of years ago, I had a Bronco with a Meyers plow and had several accounts. 

I would be more interested in commercial over residential, although I live on the border of Barrington, S. Barrington, Barrington Hills etc. I could be wrong but I would believe there could be some good residential accounts with-in these areas.

I purchased an 02 F250-SD in Sept of these year, so the truck requirements is a non-issue.

Rob


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

SatZ28 - If you ever get the bug to play in the snow this season give me a email. 

Good idea to plan out a year of two in advance. Its very difficult to turn profits in the start up years, using two vehicals or less. Especially, when thats all you are doing. I started my plowing company as a side job nine years ago. Used to be a construction project manager, so I had flexible hours. After 6 years plowing part time, I jumped in head first with 3 trucks, two snowblowers and a skid steer. Best thing I ever did. 

Good Luck in your future endeaver! CGB


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

CGB-Snoworks,

Thanks for the words of wisdom. I appreicate the time you took to repsond. I'm putting together some what of a finiacial/business plan so that I know what I'm getting into as I prepare to go into business for myself! I'll keep you in mind. Thanks again.

Rob


----------



## MLB (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINEISLAND1 _
> *We require a general liability policy, commercial auto insurance, and a signed waiver of workers comp. We dont worry too much about experience, as long as you are as worried about your name and reputation as we are of ours, then we know the job will get done right. Speed is not an issue with us.
> 
> And regardless of what the Democrats think, character does matter. *


That's why uncle Ronnie gave guns to terrorists and Georgie I smuggled cocaine to OUR citizens to finance an illegal war..
Thank GOD they weren't just horny.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Try the airport. You might hook up with a company who needs gates and alleys cleared. Good luck!


----------

